# Furacão Humberto (Atlântico 2013 #AL08)



## Afgdr (10 Set 2013 às 23:18)

A Tempestade Tropical Humberto tem ventos máximos sustentados de 70 mph, cerca de 113 km/h. Prevê-se que se torne furacão ainda hoje.


----------



## adiabático (11 Set 2013 às 08:34)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical Humberto (Atlântico 2013 #AL08)*






O Humberto parece estar a interagir com ar seco, o que dificulta a sua intensificação.

Bolas pá, o AA bem podia mudar-se para as Canárias, o tempo ficava muito mais interessante :P


----------



## Daniel253 (11 Set 2013 às 12:05)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical Humberto (Atlântico 2013 #AL08)*

*Furacao Humberto Cat1*













> central convection has been on the increase with Humberto during the
> last few hours...with a large curved band wrapping around the
> cyclone also becoming better defined. The Dvorak estimates at 6z
> supported anything from 55-65 kt...and given the notable
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2013 às 15:34)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical Humberto (Atlântico 2013 #AL08)*

O Furacão Humberto é o primeiro furacão da temporada no Atlântico. Tem ventos máximos sustentados de 75 mph, cerca de 121 km/h.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2013 às 01:36)

O Furacão Humberto fortaleceu e tem ventos máximos sustentados de 85 mph, cerca de 137 km/h. Nota-se que ainda não tem um olho bem definido. Neste momento desloca-se para norte e prevê-se que progrida depois para Oeste/Noroeste.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Set 2013 às 18:16)

Boas,

É impressão minha ou Humberto está a virar para NE?!!

http://www.sat24.com/ce



Edit: http://www.sat24.com/en/af


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2013 às 18:37)

Parece que sim


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2013 às 20:47)

O HUMBERTO é o primeiro furacão da época, não tem sido muito vulgar nos últimos anos o primeiro furacão só ocorrer tão tarde.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2013 às 22:43)

O Furacão Humberto deverá começar a enfraquecer ainda hoje.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2013 às 22:01)

Humberto é agora uma tempestade tropical com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph, cerca de 81 km/h. Prevê-se que se torne furacão novamente na próxima semana.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Set 2013 às 22:56)

Interessante...
Nas imagens de infravermelho do IPMA (escolham a aba oceano atlântico) verifica-se que parte da estrutura de convecção do furacão\tempestade tropical Humberto está agora a Este das Canárias, estando agora a atingir Marrocos e o sul da península Ibérica.

O mar atlântico por norma é mais frio nas zonas próximas a África, e quando a tempestade tropical entrar em águas mais quentes a SO dos Açores deverá intensificar-se novamente.

Mas ainda faltam muitos dias e a situação poderá mudar.


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2013 às 23:45)

Boas!
Já não venho cá desde a última temporada, que por acaso foi bem mexida!
Este ano esteve bem calminha que até achei estranho, mas este mês já mostra bastante atividade no atlântico. 

Este Humberto, parece que vai gostar das nossas águas (Açores)! 
Vamos ver o que vai acontecer... 
Não desejando desgraça, é sempre bom ver estes meninos manifestarem-se 

Cumps


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2013 às 02:01)

Humberto é agora um ciclone pós-tropical. Prevê-se que fortaleça nos próximos dias.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Set 2013 às 22:04)

Colegas, os modelos ainda andam a milhas no que diz respeito á trajetoria dos furacoes, nao? Tenho acompanhado este topico e parece que as previsoes sao sempre diferentes


----------



## AzoreanShark (15 Set 2013 às 22:56)

Isto é o que está previsto para trajetória... vejamos.


----------



## jdc (16 Set 2013 às 01:36)

Vamos ter de certeza furacão categoria 1 na Ilha das Flores, ainda por cima vou la estar de ferias


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2013 às 02:30)

jdc disse:


> Vamos ter de certeza furacão categoria 1 na Ilha das Flores, ainda por cima vou la estar de ferias



Certeza?? Não há certezas de nada no que toca à previsão de sistemas tropicais, portanto nada de alarmismos vamos acompanhando a situação com seriedade aqui: NHC


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2013 às 08:15)

jdc disse:


> Vamos ter de certeza furacão categoria 1 na Ilha das Flores, ainda por cima vou la estar de ferias



Sim ... se mudarem a Ilha das Flores mais para Oeste !

Caramba que nem lendo e vendo tudo o que está escrito bem como as rotas dizem algo de jeito !


----------



## Daniel253 (16 Set 2013 às 13:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim ... se mudarem a Ilha das Flores mais para Oeste !
> 
> Caramba que nem lendo e vendo tudo o que está escrito bem como as rotas dizem algo de jeito !









se nao passa, vai passar perto?


----------



## vitamos (16 Set 2013 às 14:18)

Daniel253 disse:


> se nao passa, vai passar perto?



Depende do que se possa entender por perto. Nesta altura a conjugação de probabilidades no trajeto não representa qualquer risco para os Açores, sendo que NESTE MOMENTO, os efeitos da passagem deste sistema mesmo que em Furacão de categoria 1, seriam residuais. Atenção ainda à elevada incerteza resultante dos dias que ainda faltam até à passagem mais ou menos próxima, do grupo ocidental dos Açores.


----------



## Daniel253 (16 Set 2013 às 18:04)

> TCDAT4
> 
> TROPICAL STORM HUMBERTO DISCUSSION NUMBER  25
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL092013
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2013 às 23:44)

Humberto é novamente uma tempestade tropical. Deverá fortalecer nos próximos dias e atingir a categoria de furacão antes do fim-de-semana.


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2013 às 00:44)

Segundo a nova rota prevista pelo NHC para o HUMBERTO este continua a passar a Oeste do Grupo Ocidental do Açores, de qualquer maneira é uma situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2013 às 01:48)

A Tempestade Tropical Humberto não deverá tornar-se furacão nos próximos dias, como estava previsto. Tem ventos máximos sustentados de 72 km/h e desloca-se para Norte. Prevê-se que se desloque depois para Nordeste, passando a Oeste do Grupo Ocidental.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2013 às 01:52)

A Tempestade Tropical deverá passar a Oeste do Grupo Ocidental e deverá apenas provocar um aumento da intensidade do vento e um aumento da agitação marítima.




> *Tempestade Tropical Humberto*
> 
> A tempestade tropical Humberto deverá passar a W do Grupo Ocidental no dia 20 de setembro.
> A sua passagem a W do Grupo Ocidental não deverá provocar nenhum efeito nos Grupos Central e Oriental, e nas ilhas do Corvo e Flores deverá provocar ondas do quadrante sul de 3 a 4 metros, um aumento da intensidade do vento e precipitação.
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2013 às 22:20)

A Tempestade Tropical Humberto continua um pouco desorganizada e desloca-se para Norte. Prevê-se que se desloque depois para Nordeste, passando a Oeste do Grupo Ocidental.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2013 às 22:24)

O Humberto deverá passar na sexta-feira, dia 20 de Setembro, a Oeste do Grupo Ocidental e provocará um aumento da agitação marítima e da intensidade do vento nos Grupos Ocidental e Central e precipitação no Grupo Ocidental.




> *Tempestade Tropical Humberto*:
> Encontra-se às 21:00 UTC a WSW dos Açores a uma distância de 1670 km com um deslocamento para N a 9 km/h. Mantêm-se a previsão de que a tempestade tropical Humberto irá passar a W do Grupo Ocidental no dia 20 de setembro provocando um aumento da intensidade do vento ondas S de 4 a 5 metros passando a NW e precipitação para as ilhas Corvo e Flores e ondas 3 a 5 metros de SW passando a NW nas ilhas do Grupo Central. Após a sua passagem transformar-se-á numa depressão pós-tropical com uma superfície frontal fria associada que irá atravessar todo o Arquipélago entre os dias sábado e domingo (21 e 22 de setembro). Prevê-se um deslocamento para NNE com um aumento de velocidade nas próximas 48 h.
> 
> Meteorologista Elsa Vieira


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2013 às 23:07)

A Depressão Tropical Humberto dissipou-se.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2013 às 23:23)

Que implicações é que isto poderá provocar agora nos modelos ?


----------



## Kamikaze (19 Set 2013 às 23:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Que implicações é que isto poderá provocar agora nos modelos ?



Segundo o NHC,



> THE CENTER OF HUMBERTO HAS OPENED UP INTO A TROUGH AS* IT BECOMES
> ABSORBED WITHIN AN APPROACHING LARGE EXTRATROPICAL CYCLONE.* THE
> INTENSITY IS ANALYZED TO BE 30 KT...CONSISTENT WITH THE ASCAT
> PASS FROM LATE THIS MORNING.
> ...



Logo, parece que o Humberto sempre irá visitar-nos ou (pelo menos) os seus restos. No entanto, parece que entre as Bahamas e a Bermuda já está mais um na forja, estando na rota dos Açores, mas, para já, com poucas probabilidades de tornar-se Ciclone nos próximos 5 dias, contudo, é para seguir com atenção.

Apesar de tudo, menos mau...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2013 às 20:42)

O que restou do Humberto associou-se a uma superfície frontal fria.




> *Depressão Tropical Humberto:* ,Nas últimas horas, a Depressão Tropical Humberto perdeu intensidade, sendo neste momento uma depressão centrada a noroeste dos Açores com uma superfície frontal fria associada que irá atravessar o arquipélago com actividade moderada a FORTE, provocando um aumento da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima, bem como precipitação pontualmente FORTE acompanhada de trovoada. ,Assim, espera-se um agravamento do estado do tempo em todo o arquipélago, durante o fim-de-semana (21 e 22 de Setembro), a começar pelas ilhas do Grupo Ocidental, estendendo-se depois às restantes ilhas. ,Estamos a acompanhar a situação, que pode ser seguida na página da Internet: www.ipma.pt, e nas próximas serão emitidos os avisos correspondentes para a Protecção Civil,Este é o último comunicado referente à Depressão Tropical Humberto.,Meteorologistas: Patricia Navarro/ Rita Mota


----------

